# Gnoblar Army!



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought I'd start a project log seeing as the thread I was keeping my log in wasn't quite right for it. 

So a general summary of this army is a Gnoblar Army using the Orcs and Goblins rules 

Here's what I've done so far. 

Gnoblar Shaman









Rhinoxen Chariot (Boar Chariot)

















Gnoblar Rock Lobber









Gnoblar Battle Standard Bearer

























Entire army so far


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Using my limited knoledge of fantasy, they look great! I would love to see more.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Cool stuff! There is something appealing with a horde of these tiny warriors. I embarked on a Night Goblin army project some years ago, but never finished it. You seem off to a good start, and I look forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Here's my Gnoblar's Stonehorn, which will be used as the Goblins Arachnarok. It's still work in progress but thought I'd share it. I've attached some magnets underneath the howdah and the chain is removable to for ease of transport. I can't decide if I should put a gnoblar on it's head sitting down trying to control it.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

What a fun army!! I can't wait to see this completed! I'm getting some inspiration on how to expand my current 1k Night Gobbos!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

I'm thinking of doing a goblin doom diver by using the spare cannon bits I got from the sky titan kit, unsure whether a Gnoblar would really do it, I don't think they are as crazy as goblins 

Also I'm wondering whether adding Black Orcs would be ok eventually, since Black Orcs are from the same region as Gnoblars.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my bolt thrower and the beginnings of my doom diver which I'm not quite sure is complete yet.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i love the bear trap on the front of the spear chukka


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

I added the ammo for my doom diver


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rest of my army bar the Gnoblar for my Mangler stand in, thought I'd do a general picture of the entire force so far, bit tired after I put them all together even converted a little parachutist for my doom diver stand in


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i love this army, looks so fun and random


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Btw the small unit of Gnoblars near the middle are all equipped with actual bows wasn't that hard to convert them actually a lot of them had good poses already for a simple weapon swap.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My Mournfang Mangler










The Howdah of the Stonehorn


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

So I play 40k, not WF, but I have to say, I love the Gnoblers. I think they are some of the best models that GW has ever put out. For being so small, they have so much personality. Some of the goblin models are like this too, but I really think the Gnoblers win hands down. Good on you for building an army around them (even if you do have to use O&G rules). Your army looks awesome, has tons of character, and is just awesome in general.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I've said it already, but I'll say it again, amazing work!


----------

